
Show HN: Cron Color: Color Tool and Contrast Checker for Web Design - jcron
http://croncolor.com
======
jcron
I am primarily an angular dev and back in September I decided to learn some
React. I have often used multiple websites for color conversions like HEX to
RGB or RGB to HEX as well as for darkening/lightening shades etc so I thought
it would be a good opportunity to combine all the features across the
different sites I use into one convenient place instead of jumping around from
site to site.

So the Cron Color Tool was born! The initial iteration wasn't so great so a
couple weeks ago when I got some more free time I rebuilt the app (First time
using redux too!) and added a contrast tool as well (feature request from
coworker! :D)

The heavy lifting relies on ChromaJS and TinyColor2. The github is sort of a
mess right now but I linked it in another comment if anyone is interested.

Would be interested in any feedback or suggestions on the UI (I usually work
with a design team and find it hard to design on my own). As well as any
suggestions anyone has for more tools to add onto this.

~~~
CodeWriter23
I really like the simultaneous views of all variations and complementary
colors in all the modes.

Since you’re asking about tools, What I also like about my current go-to,
[http://paletton.com](http://paletton.com) is the URL dynamically changes the
#hash to match the settings so you can just bookmark the page when you have
things dialed in instead of clicking save. Also, you can vary the angles in
the various complementary color modes.

~~~
jcron
Oooh that's a good idea for the URL's!

Also Paletton is really cool!

------
jdeisenberg
It looks very nice indeed. Is this open source, and if so, is there a link to
where I can see it?

~~~
jcron
I hadn't planned on sharing my github until I had a chance to clean up the
project (it's super messy since I am just learning React)

But since you asked -->
[https://github.com/JCron245/croncolortool](https://github.com/JCron245/croncolortool)

Be gentle :D

All the heavy lifting (color conversions etc) are done by ChromaJS and
TinyColor 2

------
mdrzn
It's fast, looks cool, definitely bookmarked for future uses!

~~~
jcron
Awesome I am glad you like it!

